# Corsair 200R (DONE)



## mordies (Aug 5, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Corsair 200R 
Intel i5 4670k OC 4.3Ghz@1.215v
ASUS Max. Hero VI (1501)
8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws X (1600Mhz)
Corsair 105 x4 CM JetFlows Push/Pull
EVGA GTX 760 SC 2GB w/ACX
Seagate 600 240GB SSD
WD 750GB Green
EVGA SupperNova 750 Gold Custom Cables
SteelSeries APEX (RAW)
SteelSeries Diablo III
Dell S2230MX 22"
x4 CM JetFlows case fans   
Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit

*Mods:*
Windows Mod
Front grill Mod 
Removed drive bay
Added a Corsair H105 to the front the case
Custom Cables/Lighting by Icemodz.com
both covers are finished only took me 4 times to get them the way I wanted. 

This my first mod.


----------



## Kira (Aug 5, 2014)

Back when it finishes 100%, and removes light garlands Lool
Otherwise good job, except for the lights that I don't like


----------



## mordies (Aug 6, 2014)

Kira said:


> Back when it finishes 100%, and removes light garlands Lool
> Otherwise good job, except for the lights that I don't like



Thanks for the feedback ....


----------



## mordies (Aug 7, 2014)

Redid the covers yesterday, because I wasn't happy with them ..... they look much better this time around.


----------



## mordies (Sep 14, 2014)

Only one thing left to do is get my other GTX 760 and it will be finished.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 14, 2014)

so far it looks good, and i agree the red lamp is too straight
if you could dim it a little or make it like glow it would be great


----------



## mordies (Sep 14, 2014)

I moved then to back so it not so bright ... I have took better photo today.


----------



## mordies (Sep 17, 2014)

This project is done, unless I feel the need to change something at this point I don't .... Fix somethings lighting being one of them...


----------

